# plano de bafle ventilado para woofer de 12 pulgadas mtx thunder 8000



## biza (May 20, 2015)

que tal amigos tengo un woofer de 12 pulgadas mtx thunder 8000 el cual lo quiero usar en casa pero quisiera que alguien de ustedes me podría proporcionar  los planos para dicho woofer, como cuates. ...


----------



## fausto garcia (May 20, 2015)

Saludos compañero 
Aquí te dejo un pdf de MTX, la serie 8000 esta al final, especificaciones y cajas recomendadas espero te sirva.


----------

